# Fenêtre indésirable



## dede47 (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je procède à des téléchargements de livres numériques sur mon iPad à partir de la Bibliothèque Départementale de mon domicile depuis plusieurs mois, avec Numilog et les chargements avec Bluefire Reader.
- Le 11 Novembre pour la première fois une fenêtre venant de Numilog apparait au bas de la page et *conseille *de télécharger le nouveau logiciel gratuit de Adobe Digital.
- A cause de cette fenêtre les indications habituelle ont disparues (lire avec Bluefire) et tous les chargements de livres sont introuvables alors qu'ils ne figurent plus dans le catalogue. Donc, il faut que je patiente 1 mois avant de pouvoir tenter un autre emprunt (mon quota est dépassé).
- Il est impossible de faire disparaitre cette fenêtre.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------

